# so what does everyone think



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

good?... bad?

just finished the story mode and thought it was quality, gonna give the special ops part a blast now

not played online yet, but will be doing tonight

whats your verdict on the game?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i played online for about 30 min yesterday and it was good. i liked it. cant wait to get out of work and put some real time in.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome...played online mainly and a few spec ops missions, loved both

Im a few levels in to the single player, strolling through an airport mowing down innocent civilians is suprisingly good fun!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

im having an issue getting online with this game for some reason

it connects me to the "matchmaking server" ok

but then just tells me my "sign in status has changed" and takes me back to the main menu!!!

anyone help me out?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

are you on xbox or ps3?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

ps3 mate

dont understand what the problem is.. never had this issue with MW1


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Alexx said:


> ps3


There's your problem


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So are people flying through the air or walking through walls yet? I know all the nerds were trying to hack the game as soon as they got it.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

From what i read online a lot of ppl are having that problem due to overloaded servers.

btw its xbox and ps3 that are BOTH having the problems

http://www.xbox360achievements.org/forum/s...d.php?p=2521818


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

IT'S AWESOME I can hardly put it down.. I haven't played the spec ops yet just multiplayer and single player.. Story mode is unreal so far every level is epic, multiplayer is really good too even better than mw1..I love the new perks and how customizable your classes are.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Game is awesome when it works. But theres so many issues/bugs.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

diddye said:


> Game is awesome when it works. But theres so many issues/bugs.


what bugs are there other than the sign in info change one?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Whats the story line behind modern warefare 2?

If they had Al Qadea zombies like Nazi zombies in world at war....that would be effing epic.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

philbert said:


> Game is awesome when it works. But theres so many issues/bugs.


what bugs are there other than the sign in info change one?
[/quote]

Mainly server issues, Friend invites, freezing.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Trigga said:


> IT'S AWESOME I can hardly put it down.. I haven't played the spec ops yet just multiplayer and single player.. Story mode is unreal so far every level is epic, multiplayer is really good too even better than mw1..I love the new perks and how customizable your classes are.


totally agree, the story mode is awesome... couldn't put it down... the snowmobile and boat levels were especially good









and yeah there's alot of people in the uk having the same problems apparently, 
and ive heard there's another update out on friday thats supposed to fix these bugs

fingers crossed it works, not played online with it yet


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So I just went and picked the game up....

With my big ass tv, surround sound and the first single player mission in Afghanistan as a Ranger, holy hell that brought back some memories. I'm going to go into flashbacks playing this game! haha.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

philbert said:


> From what i read online a lot of ppl are having that problem due to overloaded servers.
> 
> btw its xbox and ps3 that are BOTH having the problems
> 
> http://www.xbox360achievements.org/forum/s...d.php?p=2521818


Im really suprised how well xbox live has coped (for me anyway)

Im usually the first person to suffer lag because 1..Im in the UK and most of the people im playing with are stateside and 2...I use AOL









Iv had no problems whatsoever


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

All i have been playing was online. f*ck i shoulda practiced before caus emy death toll is huge already haha!

I cant wait to a 25 kill streak and nuke the game!

Onky problem is every now and then when im halfway in a game it stops the game for me and tells me its looking for a new server and puts me into a new one!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

havent gotten the game yet... been to busy at work


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> havent gotten the game yet... been to busy at work


x2 but i ordered it today, as everywhere is out of stock. Should have it monday


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> havent gotten the game yet... been to busy at work


x2 but i ordered it today, as everywhere is out of stock. Should have it monday








[/quote]
if you dont know already sainsbury's is doing it for £26... beats paying £45+ from game/blockbuster


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well with all the hype surrounding the game, I expected the Campaign mode to be a lot longer. It was cool and fun, but it took no time at all to beat it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Alexx said:


> havent gotten the game yet... been to busy at work


x2 but i ordered it today, as everywhere is out of stock. Should have it monday








[/quote]
if you dont know already sainsbury's is doing it for £26... beats paying £45+ from game/blockbuster
[/quote]

Yeah, i went to 4 different Sainsbury's, all shelves were empty with cobwebs in the corners, huge signs attached saying !!!MODERN WARFARE 2 FOR XBOX PS3 SOLD OUT!! Was pushing my luck really, even went to a coulpe of asda and tescos, both completely out of stock. Got it for £32 delivered from Amazon though. I'll just have to wait until monday, not in any rush though anyway, i'll hardly have time to play it as much i did with the first one.

But deffo looking forward to it


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Thats insane, but its such a shame people have to use the rapid fire controllers on the pistols









Why not just enjoy the f**king game without having to try and hack and cheat already, nerds!!

I actually feel like a kid on christmas now, waiting for this game to arrive


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ Thats insane, but its such a shame people have to use the rapid fire controllers on the pistols
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MW2 Has machine gun pistols ya newb :laugh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As a WAW fan, I admit that MW2 is badass! Iv'e let my little bro play with the campaign mode and impressed with the story line and graphics so far.



Murphy18 said:


> Why not just enjoy the f**king game without having to try and hack and cheat already, nerds!!










Yeah I hate freakin' gliters!!!!

But here's one that I've found... In the building map, there are 2 similar buildings which you go to the one that has a trap door. Go through it and go on top of the crane. Point down to the northwest corner and shoot. You'll be floating like having an out of body experience.







Yeah, hate me for it..

Hypie (Hyphen) theres one for ya..


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> ^^ Thats insane, but its such a shame people have to use the rapid fire controllers on the pistols
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MW2 Has machine gun pistols ya newb :laugh:
[/quote]

That would be "fully automatic" pistols ya double newb!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I snipe people with the automatic pistols works great in fevala


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Why not just enjoy the f**king game without having to try and hack and cheat already, nerds!!










Yeah I hate freakin' gliters!!!!

But here's one that I've found... In the building map, there are 2 similar buildings which you go to the one that has a trap door. Go through it and go on top of the crane. Point down to the northwest corner and shoot. You'll be floating like having an out of body experience.:rasp: Yeah, hate me for it..

Hypie (Hyphen) theres one for ya..
[/quote]

How do you find sh*t like that? and why would you want to honestly?, pretty pointess imo, new game and all just enjoy it without trying to firgure out all the bugs etc..

You're one of those annoying asses that like to float in the sky and stuff too aint ya!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> Why not just enjoy the f**king game without having to try and hack and cheat already, nerds!!










Yeah I hate freakin' gliters!!!!

But here's one that I've found... In the building map, there are 2 similar buildings which you go to the one that has a trap door. Go through it and go on top of the crane. Point down to the northwest corner and shoot. You'll be floating like having an out of body experience.:rasp: Yeah, hate me for it..

Hypie (Hyphen) theres one for ya..
[/quote]

How do you find sh*t like that? and why would you want to honestly?, pretty pointess imo, new game and all just enjoy it without trying to firgure out all the bugs etc..

You're one of those annoying asses that like to float in the sky and stuff too aint ya!!









:laugh:
[/quote]
Whoa, whoa, whoa.. take it easy there Tiger. There are people that look for glites and there are people that just bought the game yesterday (Me) that happened to get cornered, trying to shoot everywhere in a panic to try and kill another player that tries to creep up right behind them, not knowing they've discovers a glitch.

Honestly, take it or leave it.. I dont need to float, or go off screen, to kill boys like you...







And if you dont believe me, we can play one on one ANYTIME!!!!! Your 25+ kill streaks vs my 39..







Just give me a few weeks to get used to MW2...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RhomZilla said:


> Why not just enjoy the f**king game without having to try and hack and cheat already, nerds!!










Yeah I hate freakin' gliters!!!!

But here's one that I've found... In the building map, there are 2 similar buildings which you go to the one that has a trap door. Go through it and go on top of the crane. Point down to the northwest corner and shoot. You'll be floating like having an out of body experience.:rasp: Yeah, hate me for it..

Hypie (Hyphen) theres one for ya..
[/quote]

How do you find sh*t like that? and why would you want to honestly?, pretty pointess imo, new game and all just enjoy it without trying to firgure out all the bugs etc..

You're one of those annoying asses that like to float in the sky and stuff too aint ya!!









:laugh:
[/quote]
Whoa, whoa, whoa.. take it easy there Tiger. There are people that look for glites and there are people that just bought the game yesterday (Me) that happened to get cornered, trying to shoot everywhere in a panic to try and kill another player that tries to creep up right behind them, not knowing they've discovers a glitch.

Honestly, take it or leave it.. I dont need to float, or go off screen, to kill boys like you...:rasp: And if you dont believe me, we can play one on one ANYTIME!!!!! Your 25+ kill streaks vs my 39..







Just give me a few weeks to get used to MW2...








[/quote]

LOL!!, i wasnt saying you're a glitcher or anything nust joking :laugh: , and there is nothing down for me kicking you're ass because you play on PS3









I dont even think i've had a 25 killstreak on cod4. Killstreaks dont mean a thing. Its a shame, i would love to play against you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> Well yesterday i got my sickest ever score of 40-4 on Countdown, 2 choppers a ton of airstrikes and a *25 kill streak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busted!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RhomZilla said:


> Well yesterday i got my sickest ever score of 40-4 on Countdown, 2 choppers a ton of airstrikes and a *25 kill streak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busted!!!








[/quote]








TBH, i dont really remember and keep track of my killstreaks etc.. all i know is i'm good at the game. I'm not saying that i'm a badass player, or the best player ever or whatever. I dont brag or trash talk, but when i do i back it up and prove people wrong!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You don't play hardcore murph so you don't count


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trigga said:


> You don't play hardcore murph so you don't count


I do now and again.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Overall, I like this better then MW1, but it'd be nice if they had a couple smaller maps...maybe in the DLC?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

There are a few small maps.. Rust is pretty cool

hyphen do you have a eta on the first map pack?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm sure it'll come out soon so that they can release multiple packs. Waw made so much money I'm sure activision will try and milk it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Love the game but I am moving and dont have alot of time to play.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/found the best spot on afghan and it's now one of my favourite maps.. Just went 19-3 on that badboy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Trigga said:


> /found the best spot on afghan and it's now one of my favourite maps.. Just went 19-3 on that badboy


Yeah...whatever! Pics?









I blew Rhomzilla's lips off 30 times tonight!*

*Al, if you don't back me on this, you'll find yourself in the padded room.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

How do you take pics of your tv so they come out clear? Everytime I hold my iPhone cam to the tv it goes all screwy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^^ Thats insane, but its such a shame people have to use the rapid fire controllers on the pistols
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MW2 Has machine gun pistols ya newb :laugh:
[/quote]

That would be "fully automatic" pistols ya double newb!
[/quote]
Game classes them as machine gun pistols

Take it up with hyphen if you disaprove

Good day sir


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol a care package just landed on a teamate and killed him.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> lol a care package just landed on a teamate and killed him.


happened to me the other day... landed right on my head


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its funny when you use the riot shield and bludgeon the guy to death. So humiliating.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alexx said:


> lol a care package just landed on a teamate and killed him.


happened to me the other day... landed right on my head :laugh:
[/quote]
Happened to me too lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^









thats such a stupid problem


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

:laugh:

Just dont lie in the red smoke and you should be fine!

The most frustrating thing ever happened to me last night...

I call in a care package
Get killed while its inbound
The person who kills me steals my box
ITS AN AC-130
He then kills me 3 times with my own gunship


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Got the game yesterday, played half the campaign on hardened, coudln't wait to get online









Everything is great, maps, weapons, perks etc.. theres so much more to do. I figure i wil finish the campaign later, then play some online tonight. Or maybe the other way around









What a sexy game.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> /found the best spot on afghan and it's now one of my favourite maps.. Just went 19-3 on that badboy


Yeah...whatever! Pics?









I blew Rhomzilla's lips off 30 times tonight!*

*Al, if you don't back me on this, you'll find yourself in the padded room.








[/quote]

Yeah, I admit, Nick killed me about 30 times.. then I came back after making a sandwich.







jk But yeah man, it was fun trying to chase and kill you even though we were on the same team.







Mattones we should play with us so we can all go after you.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


>


the next generation right there


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


>


hes on coke


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He also got poked by the ugly stick


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Trigga said:


>


hes on coke
[/quote]
He's either one of the 600K people that got banned from modding his XBox or he bought the game for the wrong system and now cant exchange it cause its all sold out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

glad everyones enjoying it









and the full auto pistols are machine pistols as they are technically machine guns


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hyphen said:


> glad everyones enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, sorry to Activision(I think) and the MW2 techs, no full auto pistol is recognized as a machine gun. Even such guns as the Uzi and Tech 9 are only recognized as pistols......

But anyways...

Bought this this three days ago, not satisfied with campaign mode because its too short.

Completed campaign mode and 78% on Spec Ops.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Are uzi's etc not considered sub-machine guns


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ An uzi is.
\/\/ Pic of uzi









Mac 10s and 11's are not.
\/\/ mac 11 pic









\/\/ mac 10









confusing group of weapons.

mac 10s and 11s are machine pistols


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> glad everyones enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, sorry to Activision(I think) and the MW2 techs, no full auto pistol is recognized as a machine gun. Even such guns as the Uzi and Tech 9 are only recognized as pistols......

But anyways...

Bought this this three days ago, not satisfied with campaign mode because its too short.

Completed campaign mode and 78% on Spec Ops.
[/quote]

"A machine pistol is a handgun-style, magazine-fed and self-loading firearm, capable of fully automatic or burst fire, and normally chambered for pistol cartridges. The term is a literal translation of Maschinenpistole, the German term for a hand-held automatic weapon. While the dividing line between machine pistols and compact submachine guns is hard to draw, the term "submachine gun" usually refers to larger automatic firearms scaled down from that of a full-sized machine gun, while the term "machine pistol" usually refers to a weapon built up from a semi-automatic pistol design."

The PP2000 and Raffica are a machine pistols. And going by the definition, a G18 is also technically a machine pistol.

"A machine gun is a fully automatic mounted or portable firearm, usually designed to fire rifle bullets in quick succession from an ammunition belt or large-capacity magazine, typically at a rate of several hundred rounds per minute. "


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I just read that on wikipedia also. Not a credible source by the way. haha. Anyways I believe it, just never called them that and never been to a firearms dealer thats referred to them as that. Machine pistol.... doesnt even make sense.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Yeah I just read that on wikipedia also. Not a credible source by the way. haha. Anyways I believe it, just never called them that and never been to a firearms dealer thats referred to them as that. Machine pistol.... doesnt even make sense.


just semantics, lol.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Less debate, more talk about game!!

I am loving this game so far, gotta love the Bling perk









Hyphen you are the man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dunno why people like bling so much.. Scavenger is way better


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I love when he punches the wall then goes down


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Give that kid a band aid.. Were those walls drywall? He didn't even make a dent lol


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That has to be fake.... I dont understand why any person would take a video like that and then post it, unless its just for attention. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Like I said earlier he looks like he's on coke

or possibly e if he's been playing for 17 hours


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> That has to be fake.... I dont understand why any person would take a video like that and then post it, unless its just for attention. Makes no sense to me.


Have you ever sat up playing a game for 17 hours and you still suck ass at it and can't win?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That has to be fake.... I dont understand why any person would take a video like that and then post it, unless its just for attention. Makes no sense to me.


Have you ever sat up playing a game for 17 hours and you still suck ass at it and can't win?








[/quote]

Cant say I have. But even if so I wouldnt post that on the internet for people to know me by for the rest of my life.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> That has to be fake.... I dont understand why any person would take a video like that and then post it, unless its just for attention. Makes no sense to me.


kids these days....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that kid is a f****t!

dont get me wrong. i love playing video games. but not for 20 hours straight


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Just finished the story mode on veteran awesome game can't wait for the next one to finally kill markarof

any point in the museum level or it just for kicks?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Just finished the story mode on veteran awesome game can't wait for the next one to finally kill markarof
> 
> any point in the museum level or it just for kicks?


the museum level is just a little bonus for beating the game. you can see a few of my things in there too


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hyphen said:


> Just finished the story mode on veteran awesome game can't wait for the next one to finally kill markarof
> 
> any point in the museum level or it just for kicks?


the museum level is just a little bonus for beating the game. you can see a few of my things in there too 
[/quote]

Hyphen was the emphasis on MW2 primarily on the online play? I was disappointed in how short the campaign mode was.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I only play multi. I did however play single player on WAW simply b/c I wanted to play zombies.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Just finished the story mode on veteran awesome game can't wait for the next one to finally kill markarof
> 
> any point in the museum level or it just for kicks?


the museum level is just a little bonus for beating the game. you can see a few of my things in there too 
[/quote]

Hyphen was the emphasis on MW2 primarily on the online play? I was disappointed in how short the campaign mode was.
[/quote]

we have 2 level design teams, one for multiplayer and one for single player. each aspect gets equal amount of development time.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hyphen said:


> Just finished the story mode on veteran awesome game can't wait for the next one to finally kill markarof
> 
> any point in the museum level or it just for kicks?


the museum level is just a little bonus for beating the game. you can see a few of my things in there too 
[/quote]
Cool like what?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Just finished the story mode on veteran awesome game can't wait for the next one to finally kill markarof
> 
> any point in the museum level or it just for kicks?


the museum level is just a little bonus for beating the game. you can see a few of my things in there too 
[/quote]
Cool like what?
[/quote]

i made the striker (the american tank looking thing with 8 wheels, *not* the btr80 which is used by the russians in the campaign). it's call sign is "honey badger" in the game. i also made the zodiac, the motorized raft that you ride in the caves. the humvee is my doing as well. not sure what else is in the museum level, id have to go through it again.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hyphie whats up with killing someone, or when being killed, then have money fly out of the pockets? Whats the purpose of that?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Hyphie whats up with killing someone, or when being killed, then have money fly out of the pockets? Whats the purpose of that?:rock:


Payback


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Hyphie whats up with killing someone, or when being killed, then have money fly out of the pockets? Whats the purpose of that?:rock:


Payback








[/quote]
Meaning..??? Payback for killing the same last person that killed you, or vice versa? Does it decrease your points, increase theirs? I dont get it...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if someone kills you and you kill the back you get a point bonus for "payback".


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the riot sheild when in the air port level! I kick ass with it I rush everyone and they dunno what to do beside shoot and run

i had a few people actually corner themself in which made it easier for me to stab their ass!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Highrise is a good riot shield map too


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I think most people f*ck up because they dont expect to see a guy in a sheild charging them and not being able to blow them away. I think i get most of them when they have to reload haha

But honestly i must have had 5+ people today corner themself and end up being owned by me. I need a video camera and record it !!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What i dont understand is why you dont see many people taking out the air support. Air support can get ridiculously strong if somone gets a nice streak and everyone is just standing there, like... ''duhhh.... is that a chopper gunner?!?! sweet!!'' ''Ah sh*t i dieded







''

Then you have the AC-10's etc.. owning people too, i for one always take down the air support as much as i can









Riot Shields FTW too


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I always try and shoot at the choppers man shoot a couple
thumper grenades at it and down it goes


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Yeah I always try and shoot at the choppers man shoot a couple
> thumper grenades at it and down it goes


For sure, Thumpers are the sh*t!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Why use 2 thumpers when you can use 1 stinger?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Because thumpers are good for other things too and since I use scavenger I never run out of ammo for that sh*t


----------

